# Haben Sie schon einmal einen pcgames.de-Webcode eingegeben?



## Administrator (10. Februar 2007)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## onliner (10. Februar 2007)

Mein Problem mit den WebCodes ist dass ich es nirgends Notier wenn ich mal wieder eines der Codes brauche.  

Wenn sowas den registrierten Membern irgendwo im Organizer als Notiz hinterlegt wäre, wäre das eine brauchbare Sache 
*winkmitdemZaunpfahl*


----------



## MICHI123 (19. Februar 2007)

was zum geier sind denn bitte webcodes?


----------



## alexgo (19. Februar 2007)

MICHI123 am 19.02.2007 13:49 schrieb:
			
		

> was zum geier sind denn bitte webcodes?



Bei der PCG und PCGH sind in den Texten der Printmagazine oft statt ellenlangen Links bestimmte Webcodes angegeben, die man bei PCG(H) auf der Website in das Suchfeld (links) eingeben kann. Wenn du dann statt auf suchen auf Webcode klickst, wirst du zu dem dazugehörigen Link weitergeleitet.


----------



## TheDarkness80 (3. März 2007)

Ich habe auch noch nie so einen WebCode eingegeben. Waere vielleicht mal sinnvoll, wenn ich mir diese Teile mal notieren wuerde, ne?


----------



## LordMephisto (3. März 2007)

Nein, wobei sie mir nicht zu umständlich wären, ganz im Gegenteil. Ich nutze sie nur einfach nicht.


----------

